# Software to divide Plywood/MDF



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

I have tried every possible search option for google to find the program/software I can use to plot the cuts I can get from one sheet of MDF/ Plywood. At my local Home Depot If I don't get the right rep to cut the wood, I have problems with my cuts... So any info will be appreciated.....

Thanks


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

http://cutlistplus.com/

one month, all features free.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info Bent, this is exactly what I am looking for.............

@ thylantyr - I am not knocking the old school method (which I was using), but this software is a time saver when you buy 2 sheets of plywood/mdf and you have a "million" calculations to work out so you use all the material and less waste. I think it is worth it don't you? I say give it a "twirl"


----------



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.cuttinghome.com/


----------

